# Carousel



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2018)

I used to have the carousel on recents when using this site, it went away and came back and now is gone again. Is there any reason for this? I did enjoy it being there as I dont always go to the forum tab. Will it be coming back again or is there something in settings for us to change?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

I moved this to forum problems, you should get your answer there.
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2018)

Thx. AL


----------

